# Ayuda con conexion de caraudio



## Vulkan559 (Dic 21, 2006)

Hola, tengo una consulta.
Estoy por conectarle audio a mi auto, tengo un stereo (Pioneer DEH-1650B) en el cual tengo conectado woofer y una potencia  de 250 wats + cuatro  6x9 directo a la salida del  stereo.

Pretendo agregarle 2 woofer Pionner de 12 – 1000 Wats doble bobina con una potencia Boss 2000Wats.

Stereo
El cable rojo que dice ACC va conectado con el + de la batería??

El stereo tiene solo dos salidas RCA
Un cable System Remote Control 
¿Como lo conecto a las dos potencias? 

Y otra duda es sobre la alimentación para las potencias si debe ser individual o puedes ser con un solo cable.

Disculpen mi ignorancia es la primera vez que voy a conectar algo así.

Muchas gracias y felices fiestas para todos......


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 1, 2007)

hola el cabe rojo es el de el positivo (ala bateria) puedes conectar para alimentar las 2 etapas con un mismo cable tendria que ser relativamente grueso acordate que cada una consume masomenos unos 15 o 20 amperes tienes que tener una bateria bie borrocotuda para que te alimente todo y  con respecto alas salidas rca tienes que o sea poner un aadaptador que en una tienda de electronica no cuesta mas de 1.50 y ya tienes todo espero que tu proyecto sea un exito saludos


----------



## Dano (Ene 1, 2007)

Ten cuidado cundo coloques los woofer y la potencia, ya que los woofer doble bobina tienen una resistencia ohmica baja y si conectas los dos en paralelo con la potencia en brige puede que la resistencia final sea muy baja y pueda tener un fallo termico la potencia


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ene 1, 2007)

Tienes un hilo muy interesante en el cual explicamos como conectar, ajustar e instalar etapas de potencia. Es este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/conexion-etapa-potencia-boss600-4732/


----------



## Vulkan559 (Ene 2, 2007)

Gracias a todos por responder.

Dano 
(si conectas los dos en paralelo con la potencia en brige puede que la resistencia final sea muy baja y pueda tener un fallo termico la potencia)

que es (la potencia en brige) como puedo solucionar esto?.

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Ene 2, 2007)

Vulkan559 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias a todos por responder.
> 
> Dano
> (si conectas los dos en paralelo con la potencia en brige puede que la resistencia final sea muy baja y pueda tener un fallo termico la potencia)
> ...



Cuando me refiero a brige es que toda la potencia de los cuatro o los dos canales que tenga tu potencia se canalizen a uno solo.

Ten cuidado porque por ejemplo si tus woofer tienen una resistencia de 2 ohm, cuando los conectes en paralelo bajarias la resistencia total a 1 ohm y generalmente una resistencia tan baja puede producir inestabilidad termica; no creo que se queme ya que las nuevas potencias tienen un protector termico pero se podria estar apagando a cada rato

Saludos


----------



## Vulkan559 (Ene 2, 2007)

ok gracias lo voy a tener en cuenta.

saludos para todos.


----------



## Vulkan559 (Ene 3, 2007)

Hola nuevamente, estuve revisando los manuales de instalacion cada woofer Doble bobina Pioneer tiene estos datos tecnicos.

Puissance Musicale Maximun 1000w
Puissance Normale 400W
Inpedance 2OU 8 Ohms
Bande Passante 18-500 hz

http://img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=potenciaxl6.jpg

este es el esquema del manual de la potencia como debo conectar los woofer para no tener problemas.

Disculpen tantas preguntas es la primera ves que intento algo asi, i me gustaria aprender sobre el tema.
Saludos.


----------

